# PC vs xbox



## lostsoul62 (Jun 8, 2011)

What is so good about the xbox that I have to spend $400 vs my PC?


----------



## 1337dingo (Jun 8, 2011)

the community is pretty good, but i rather pc gaming to console


----------



## Stildawn (Jun 8, 2011)

Dont... PC = Better... In everyway...


----------



## kobaj (Jun 8, 2011)

Stildawn said:


> Dont... PC = Better... In everyway...



Except in selection of games. Where you've got your choice between xbox ports, or ps3 ports. I love my pc, and I love pc gaming. But damn, there isn't much out there for pc anymore.


----------



## Bacon (Jun 8, 2011)

1337dingo said:


> the community



^That

Most of my friends don't have a real need for a computer since they have their smart phones, so they end up buying an xbox or ps3.


----------



## ktec (Jun 8, 2011)

you can get a brand new xbox 360 for under $200.  Look on Slickdeals.net.  You can get either the old elite 100+gb or the new slim 4gb for around $150 each.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome (Jun 8, 2011)

Kinect, game selection, community... everything they've posted here already. Netflix, Hulu Plus (for the US), Zune... number of thing. The stuff they have coming for the Xbox 360 in the coming months that they've presented at E3 are interesting ones.


----------



## PohTayToez (Jun 8, 2011)

I'd say the biggest factor is convenience.  A console means no need to upgrade hardware (usually), all (with a few exceptions) games work with no compatibility issues, and requires little setup and no software installation.  Obviously PC gaming has it's benefits too.


----------



## Quiltface (Jun 8, 2011)

matter of preference... I prefer pc gaming for FPS and RTS games... everything else i prefer my PS3.   Netflix and hulu isnt really a benefit since you can get that on a computer too.  And I would look at pohtaytoes negative as a positive, the fact that you can upgrade your pc.  I believe PC graphics vs Xbox graphics are better too given the right equipment.  You can play BluRays on a pc  you cant on an Xbox.  Maybe thats not a big deal to you... maybe it is.


----------



## Aastii (Jun 8, 2011)

1337dingo said:


> the community is pretty good, but i rather pc gaming to console



Other than friends I know IRL, the community is awful. Bunch of whiny kids, or 1337 peoplec alling everyone noobs, or people spouting crap down the mic. Not my idea of a good community, not when you compare it to PC where you can avoid people like that pretty easily, and where you can get into a clan/community extremely easily so you actually meet and know people, rather than play a game with someone that is an online warrior for half an hour



Hyper_Kagome said:


> Kinect, game selection, community... everything they've posted here already. Netflix, Hulu Plus (for the US), Zune... number of thing. The stuff they have coming for the Xbox 360 in the coming months that they've presented at E3 are interesting ones.



PC can do all of that...

The only reason for a console is certain console exclusive games that you might like and the simplicity. You don't need to install games on a console (for the most part), you can just plug it in and play


----------



## GamingMonitors (Jun 13, 2011)

The online gaming experience is far superior compared to PC! Plus you can use a large tv screen at that!


----------



## salvage-this (Jun 13, 2011)

GamingMonitors said:


> The online gaming experience is far superior compared to PC! Plus you can use a large tv screen at that!



I would disagree.  I have played on both a bit and I can say that in my experience PC gamers are a lot more fun to play with.  Less young kids that throw temper tantrums whenever they die... 

As far as TVs go,  Anything tv that you would want to hook up an Xbox to you can also use with a PC.  (or 3 of them in Eyefinity, or projectors  )  Not to mention that I think that I good widescreen monitor gives a way better picture than a standard TV.


----------



## 1337dingo (Jun 13, 2011)

Aastii said:


> Other than friends I know IRL, the community is awful. Bunch of whiny kids, or 1337 peoplec alling everyone noobs, or people spouting crap down the mic. Not my idea of a good community, not when you compare it to PC where you can avoid people like that pretty easily, and where you can get into a clan/community extremely easily so you actually meet and know people, rather than play a game with someone that is an online warrior for half an hour



well i like it, i always find some pretty awesome people, PS3 on the other hand, bunch of trolls on there


----------



## mehul (Jul 1, 2011)

I would say if you play games then buy a console because you will find a wide variety of games,you can easily play multiplayer with your friends,as me being a computer fan,when I go to my friends place and they have a xbox 360,so playing Smackdown Vs Raw is so fun,so it basically depends on your need.: – )


----------



## Motorcharge (Jul 2, 2011)

I've been playing my xbox a lot more lately for a few reasons. I can have friends over to play without the hassle of LANing, it's a lot easier to move around from place to place, better selection of games, used games, ect.

For years I was a die hard PC gamer but lately it seems most PC games are badly programmed ports or you HAVE to have an internet connection which blows if your connection dies for a while.

Though at the same time xbox games are getting worse and worse. They're damn near all released as betas now so they can get as much money as possible and just release patches later via xbox live. Frankly I think that's just shitty because not everyone has xbox live or a broadband connection. It's not fair that people who don't live where broadband is available get stuck with a half finished product and no way to patch it.


----------



## mihir (Jul 3, 2011)

Aastii said:


> Other than friends I know IRL, the community is awful. Bunch of whiny kids, or 1337 peoplec alling everyone noobs, or people spouting crap down the mic. Not my idea of a good community, not when you compare it to PC where you can avoid people like that pretty easily, and where you can get into a clan/community extremely easily so you actually meet and know people, rather than play a game with someone that is an online warrior for half an hour
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All this.
An XBOX cannot even begin to compare with a computer.
I just like XBOX for one thing that is playing Smackdown vs Raw.But now I can play the PS2 version on my PC also.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 3, 2011)

know this is late, but for the guy that said kinect, first, currently it aint got crap to play, but there are a few good titles coming winter, second, they are programing a pc version supposedly, said it on xplay or attack of the show and i remember it sounded right but don't remember what


----------



## plutoniumman (Jul 4, 2011)

I prefer PC.  I used to be xbox all the way.

Pros of PC:
* If part goes bad, just buy a new part instead of an entire new system.
* PCs do so much more than consoles. (ie work, etc)

Pros of Xbox/console:
* Stick-in disc, start playing game. (Except PS3; all games I have for PS3 had to install for >30 minutes)
* Really easy to install updates

Cons of PC:
* The copy protection on some games makes it easier & more convenient to just pirate the game.
* Poor ports makes games not run as well as they could; this means you need excessively powerful hardware to play a lot of games.

Cons of consoles:
* If 1 single part goes bad, you have to buy a whole new system. (I’ve gone through 2 xboxs, not buying a 3rd.  Both of which could have been fixed for less than $30 each.)


Cons of video games in general:
* They’re distractions.
* Lots of games are half-assed.  (When I first played oblivion, I srsly thought they accidentally slipped out a beta)
* Games that are actually fun to play are a thing of the 90s.
* You practically have to take classes to learn the controls & features of each game.


----------



## Danda (Jul 8, 2011)

Each platform, whether it be PC, 360, or PS3 has their pros and cons. 

Reason why people go for the 360 (I believe anyway from what my friends tell me) is because of its simplicity and the thought of "Spending $800 USD on a computer is nonsense", which that statement is false. You can get a machine thats between $500-$600 USD that can run much better than the PS3 or a 360.

I prefer the PC because of what it offers. It can do everything and console can do, and more. Granted you must have better knowledge of a PC and how it works, but its nothing too hard to learn.

But its all preference to what they want. Gaming on a controller or a keyboard, which on PC, you can do that.


----------



## DMGrier (Jul 8, 2011)

Should I mention the fact that I just bought a new xbox 360 with 250 GB for $299.99, for the price no desktop can touch those graphics.


----------



## mihir (Jul 8, 2011)

DMGrier said:


> Should I mention the fact that I just bought a new xbox 360 with 250 GB for $299.99, for the price no desktop can touch those graphics.



But a any desktop or even a cheap phone can edit a text document so you really cannot replace a desktop.
But instead add $300 to your regular Desktop budget and it can game.
So do not compare in those terms.
So only in terms of gaming experience and forgetting all other things,I enjoy gaming on my PC way more than an XBOX.


----------



## wellhellothere (Jul 8, 2011)

I honestly can't play on consoles anymore - the graphics are appauling on every game.

The only reason I play on my ps3 is to play with mates. Other than that, the entire experience is MUCH better on my PC, and always will be


----------



## Aastii (Jul 8, 2011)

DMGrier said:


> Should I mention the fact that I just bought a new xbox 360 with 250 GB for $299.99, for the price no desktop can touch those graphics.



You are right, but for that price, no Xbox can be as durable as a PC.

Most people use a PC on a daily basis, or at least a few times a week, so the vast majority of people with consoles have a PC right there anyway. Go and spend an extra ~$150, and you have yourself the same PC that could do everything before, but now also game with higher quality graphics than your console.

So, ~$400 for a PC + $300 for an xbox = $700 total

Or, ~$400 for a PC + $150 to upgrade = $550 total

Yes, you can touch and greatly exceed the graphics an Xbox has with those prices


----------



## Okedokey (Jul 8, 2011)

DMGrier said:


> Should I mention the fact that I just bought a new xbox 360 with 250 GB for $299.99, for the price no desktop can touch those graphics.



The XBOX has very outdated RV600 based ATi graphics.  Rubbish.    Their CPUs are based on 3 core low powered 65nm architechture which is about a mid range core 2 duo at best.  Ram is based on 512mb DDR3 

HD2400 - $25 on ebay
E7500 - ~$100 on ebay
Ram - $20 on ebay (for 2GB rather than 512mb)
Motherboard  - $55 on ebay
Hard drive - 250GB $35 on ebay
Network card - $14 on ebay
Case and peripherals - $50 on ebay easy.

So actually you can get equivalent/better hardware for a desktop computer for about the same price.  Plus you can upgrade at anytime.


----------



## DMGrier (Jul 9, 2011)

I have friends that have the first generation xbox which means no upgrades in 6 and 1/2 years and still able to run the most modern games with no upgrade cost.

Yes the hardware is out of date, for it's time when it came out though the hardware was highly impressive. For a almost 7 year old system it holds up well and next year end of 2012 there is going to be a new xbox anyway.

The user that already has a computer especially a laptop with a smart phone has no need for a desktop the xbox is great for the price. The only thing I enjoy about PC gaming that lacks on consol is RTS.


----------



## Okedokey (Jul 9, 2011)

xbox sux for graphics, if you know what you're doing a desktop is infinitely better! An xbox is like Hyundai with a bonnet scoop, lots of expectations, little performance.

Put it this way, i upgraded to my current system selling my old mobo, cpu, ram and sound card - break even.  I see that as a win.  Try play Battlefield 3 on max settings with AA and MSA on a xbox, oh, sorry you cannot.

The vaguery of perception is not equivalent to specification and science.  The specs above say it all.  Rubbish.


----------



## Aastii (Jul 9, 2011)

bigfellla said:


> xbox sux for graphics, if you know what you're doing a desktop is infinitely better! An xbox is like hyundai with a bonnet scoop, lots of expectations, little performance.
> 
> Put it this way, i upgraded to my current system selling my old mobo, cpu, ram and sound card - break even.  I see that as a win.  Try play Battlefield 3 on max settings with AA and MSA on a xbox, oh, sorry you cannot.



This.

Should have really gone into full detail about PC gaming costs, or rather the myth of it:

You spend £450 on a gaming PC, that will allow you to play every game currently out on medium-high settings. You spend £300 on a console(roughly the price of a 360/PS3 at launch. Xbox was less, PS3 was much more). You are currently £150 out of pocket.

You then go and buy 3 games for your shiny new system to keep you going. At £45 per game, that is another £135 for the console. At £35 for the PC, that is £105. You are currently £120 out of pocket.

You buy an average of 1 game per month, brand new, so each month that difference goes down by £10. With in a year, you are at the same price for your PC and your console.

However, there are used games and deals, right? You, you could say halve the price of the console game, over here £20 for a used console game is about right, however you go on Steam, you can get, on their weekly deals, games for ~£5-10 usually, so you are still saving that £10 a month, or more.

So, with in a year, you have spent the same amount, with games included, on both your PC and on your console.

That PC will be lasting at least 3 years, I know from experience, after ~3 years, you are going to be still gaming, but all games are going to be on low settings, medium if the game is well optomized. So, you upgrade.

Any reasonable builder, though, would do what bigfella said, and upgrade in stages. So, with a budget of £120 a year, you would be able to, in the first year, upgrade your video card, with some money left over. Right now, £115 will get you a GTX 460, which I think we can all agree, is a hell of a card and will handle games for the next few years. Bare in mind you would be able to sell your current GPU. A year old graphics card, even a mid range, is going to be selling for at least £50-70. Let's take the lower end though. You are now still £55 up.

Second year, upgrade your motherboard + CPU. That is a little more pricey, so let's say, from our £175, £160. that is the price of a Gigabyte 970A motherboard + a Phenom II 955. No, not the latest and greatest, however that allows you to upgrade, and it is going to be plowing through every game. Again, take into account resale value, which is at least £80 for both the CPU and mobo, 3 years after your initial release of the console and the PC, you are actually £215 up over your console.

You are looking at face value, not thinking about the ability to upgrade, the price of games (even with second hand and deals), which, when factored in, bring the price a hell of a lot more even.

That isn't entirely acurate figures, I know, but when you have £215 left over after 3 years, buying a game a month, you could not buy a game for 10 of those 36 months, and you are still up by £15.

The initial cost is higher, I will agree there, but over time, it is much cheaper. There is a huge myth that you NEED to have spent thousands on a gaming system, which simply isn't true. Something lass then half that price is going to be enough to play all games available on medium-high settings, which will still look and sound better than any console

=EDIT=

Also, compare games that are PC exclusive, or designed for PC primarily, which are able to fully take advantage of the much more up to date hardware that PC's are able to use, to your outdated console games and ports that are limited by the poor graphics and antique 500MHz tri core that the  360 has:

No cutscenes, all in game footage, with some editing for some of em:

[YT]ePrwLMi1fyQ[/yt]

[yt]aPYR60MgP80[/yt]

[yt]-FktL2pu2wE[/yt]


----------



## Okedokey (Jul 9, 2011)

I agree Aastii, but it gets worse.

People then go, what do i get email, word docs, pdfs, etc etc on?  Can't do your tax return on an xbox etc etc, so they go out and buy a rubbish laptop ON TOP!

So, all in all, a desktop begins to look very very appealing from any angle.

Look at my rig for example, the most i have to spend it $200 bucks in 3 years to remain completely able to play the newest games, run productivity applications, do my tax and skype my mates, and that wont change for a long time to come.  (read core i7 2600k, ain't going to be bottlenecked too soon).  The rubbish specs of a Xbox make it a poor substitute.


----------



## Aastii (Jul 9, 2011)

bigfellla said:


> I agree Aastii, but it gets worse.
> 
> People then go, what do i get email, word docs, pdfs, etc etc on?  Can't do your tax return on an xbox etc etc, so they go out and buy a rubbish laptop ON TOP!
> 
> So, all in all, a desktop begins to look very very appealing from any angle.



Have the planets realigned or something, what is going on with all this agreeing 

People also fail to realise that, although their xbox can play DVD's and music, you are able to play full, true HD movies straight from your PC to your TV, or able to play music, only with the clear, crisp sound that a proper, dedicated sound card has to offer with FLAC audio. So you don't only have a superior gaming machine, you have a superior media machine, and a much more versatile machine.

=EDIT=

that first video I poasted of ArmA 2 is another advantage of PC gaming - realism. You aren't stuck to all of your arcade FPS, racing, RTS games that you are on a console, you can go for the proper realism games. Be it ArmA 2, or Project Reality for your FPS, LFS or rFactor for your racing games, Men of War for your RTS, you are able to play your arcade games, like CoD, GRID, F1 and C&C, and have the option for more realistic games too


----------



## Okedokey (Jul 9, 2011)

Regardless of the branding, your hardware is at least 5 generations behind.  That is it.  Simple.


----------



## -TehXboxHackeR- (Jul 12, 2011)

All depends on how much you are willing to spend on a PC. If you have a £600/$800 range, you will beat the Xbox 360 and play Crysis 2 in much higher detail, and faster. If its a bit lower (Say £400/$500,$600) You can still do it, just need to turn graphic settings down a tad. But even so, PC gaming is free (On most games) and usually cheaper. So even having a £200/$300 console, You will probably spend less than that buying games for your PC than your Xbox 360. After time you could be spending around £1000/$1500 for games AND your xbox 360. Get where Im going?


----------



## Matthew1990 (Jul 12, 2011)

bigfellla said:


> Regardless of the branding, your hardware is at least 5 generations behind.  That is it.  Simple.



Yes but it plays new games smoothly and will always do....well until new xbox comes out. 

PC gaming is dead. It has been for quite a while now. 

The pirates killed the gaming. The games producers can not be even bothered to make games for PC since they are easily pirated and giving them no profit. 

All games on xbox at 1080p look like DX10 so stop talking rubbish xbox is last generation console.

How many DX11 games is there for PC? Or even how many DX10 is there? We are talking 10 to 20 max.


----------



## mihir (Jul 12, 2011)

What 10-20 games for dx10 and dx11 ???

And Xbox games can be pirated just as easily I have seen them, I have used them.
Atleast 10 of my friends have xboxes and all of them use pirated games since the console games are extremely expensive compared to pc games here. And they can get a pirated game for $2. As for Pc most of the original games are around 11 bucks.


----------



## Okedokey (Jul 12, 2011)

Matthew1990 said:


> Yes but it plays new games smoothly and will always do....well until new xbox comes out.
> 
> PC gaming is dead. It has been for quite a while now.
> 
> The games producers can not be even bothered to make games for PC since they are easily pirated and giving them no profit.



Lol, Battlefield 3 anyone?  Made for PC as its beginning point, not the other way around.  Consoles (read all) are making a loss.   Also as we haven't seen the PC port for the xbox, don't be so sure it will be as good.  I am glad Dice have developed Frostbite 2 engine with PC gamers in mind as i see console gaming us unsustainable.

and more here:



> DICE rendering architect Johann Andersson the engine BF3 is built on -- Frostbite 2.0 -- is "primarily developed for DirectX 11"; *XP and DX9 won't be supported *(though you may be able to hack it). Also the engine will be especially optmized for 64-bit -- thankfully a lot of you have chosen the road less travelled. Good news in itself, *but since consoles only support DX9*, the implication is the PC version will be *a "true" PC game*.


 http://www.neoseeker.com/news/14494...d-frostbite-2-engine-good-news-for-pc-gamers/



Also



> EA’s DICE studio has recommend that PC gamers of Battlefield 3 should have the Windows 7 64-bit operating system and a Quad-core Intel or AMD CPU to really harness the power of its powerhouse Frostbite 2 engine


 http://gaming.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=31136

Min specs: DirectX 10 or 11 compatible Nvidia or AMD ATI card, sorry not on Xbox



Matthew1990 said:


> All games on xbox at 1080p look like DX10 so stop talking rubbish xbox is last generation console.



What?  How subjective is that?  How can they possible look like DX10 when they're dx9 or worse?  Lol.

The Xbox API is similar to DirectX version 8.1 (exclusive version 4.08.01.0810), but is non-updateable like other console technologies. The Xbox was code named DirectXbox, but this was shortened to Xbox for its commercial name.  The Xbox 360 is stuck at 9.0c - never to be dx10 or above.  

No matter which way you look at it at least 3 gens behind (more if you count rubbish hardware).



Matthew1990 said:


> How many DX11 games is there for PC? Or even how many DX10 is there? We are talking 10 to 20 max.



Fail.  I count around 60 DirectX 10 games and around 30 Direct X 11 games and this is for incomplete lists.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_games_with_DirectX_10_support / http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_games_with_DirectX_11_support

The point is, we are seeing the rise and fall of consoles.  Back in the day, the hardware would lead the software by quite a bit, now its the other way around.  The hardware that is cutting edge 5 years ago, cannot play the games of today (read dx 9).    Your xbox has no upgrade path and a limited lifetime and will be game-developed for the lowest common denominator.  PC gamers however can upgrade over and over (remember i did it break even cost wise), and continue to play the latest and greatest - combined with the other stuff a pc can do.  Xbox is for kids.


----------



## PohTayToez (Jul 12, 2011)

mihir said:


> Atleast 10 of my friends have xboxes and all of them use pirated games since the console games are extremely expensive compared to pc games here. And they can get a pirated game for $2. As for Pc most of the original games are around 11 bucks.



You can't just pop in a pirated game and play it.  XBox DVD drives are set up at the firmware level to not play games from writable discs.  The only way to get by it is by taking apart the XBox, liking the DVD drive to a computer and flashing new firmware on to it.  Even then every so often Microsoft comes out with a new update that will either kill or detect popular custom firmwares and remove them and/or ban your console permanently from Xbox Live.


----------



## Aastii (Jul 12, 2011)

Matthew1990 said:


> Yes but it plays new games smoothly and will always do....well until new xbox comes out.
> 
> PC gaming is dead. It has been for quite a while now.
> 
> ...



And will look worse as it plays them

PC gaming is clearly not dead. It is so not dead that it not only beats consoles in time spent playing games by the users, but in money made, unit sales, everything. What you are doing is saying "more people bought CoD on 360 than did on PC". Well that is true, for two reasons.

Firstly, most of the CoD fanboys reside on consoles. After CoD4, relatively few people on PC bought CoD

Secondly, most PC gamers aren't FPS players, and that is where the explaination for the extra time played and the extra sales comes from, your PC exclusives.

There have been more units sold of the Sims games and expansions than the top 5 games of the Xbox 360 and the PS3 combined. Same goes with units of WoW and its expansions.

Even with expansions taken out, each game, so JUST the sims and JUST vanilla WoW, total sales are more than the top 6 selling Xbox games combined.

the only Xbox game that has sold more units than Starcraft is BLOPs.

Every day, more people play just WoW and LoL, just two games, than go online on the Xbox.

The only time a console beats the PC is the Wii, because there are so many casual gamers and families, and because Nintendo bundle so many games. However, these are sales which overshadow the PC, I can not prove this point, but how long do you really think a Wii gamer will spend playing games compared to a PC gamer?

My mum has a Wii, she goes on it maybe an hour a week total. That is to go on Wii fit, do the daily stuff, then go off. I can imagine that is a similar routine for the majority of other people on the Wii, or they will go on maybe once or twice a week for an hour. 

Compare that to a PC gamer. I am what you would probably consider a hardcore PC gamer, I spend probably 30+ hours a week gaming, 90% of that time online. Take me out of the equation and just consider other gamers, I can tell you for a fact that over half of the people I play with come on and play daily. These aren't friends or clan members, these are just random people that I notice on every day, and they are playing for hours a day. I do not play WoW, I rarely play LoL, so I am not seeing the two most played games, but I am seeing the third most played PC game, CoD4, and people are on it every day.

It is another myth that PC gaming is less popular than console gaming, and that PC gaming is dieing.

How many console exclusives are there really to show that "devs don't make PC games"? Halo 3, reach and ODST, GoW 2, God of War, MGS. These make up so little play time by people. The bigger titles, CoD, MoH,GTA, every one of them is on PC.

Also, consider sales of console exclusives, they are low. There are some exceptions to this rule, for instance Halo and Gran Turismo, but compare this to PC exclusives, or games released on both platforms, and the console exclusive account for so few sales.

As for piracy, my window cleaner told me how to play pirate games on my 360. That is how difficult it is to play pirated games on the 360. Once again, another myth.

DX10 was a bit of a joke, however DX10.1 wasn't. What it did was make DX much more efficient, as well as more certain features, to be included, certain features that the 360 can not use. For instance, MSAA. This allows for much prettier games, without a huge drop in performance.

What you have just said, though, is true, and there is a reason. Compare PC games that feature both, and you can see a difference, however, console games, no, and it is down to economics. It takes far too long and costs far too much to make the same game twice, hence porting, and when you port a game, you are restricted by the now hugely outdated consoles you are originally coding for.

So, what we are seeing is quad and hex core CPUs not being touched, because the 360 only features a tri-core CPU. We aren't seeing tesselation being used fully, because the 360 doesn't support it because it doesn't have DX11 support. We aren't seeing much more detailed textures, because the 360 simply isn't powerful enough.

So, saying a game is DX10, is really just a marketing scheme, because you are right, the difference, isn't. Compare though DX10 to DX11, you are seeing noticable difference. Compare, then, DX11 to the ancient DX9 of the 360, and they are two different beasts.

Thanks to console gaming, and thanks to the majority of companies trying to make more money by being able to release games on both consoles and PC, we are seeing hardware from 2011 being held back by hardware and software from 2004. It isn't that the 360 is magic and able to keep up and look amazing, it is that the potential that the PC has isn't being shown because of the pathetic performance the consoles have in comparison.

bigfella covered the DX10/11 games point



-TehXboxHackeR- said:


> All depends on how much you are willing to spend on a PC. If you have a £600/$800 range, you will beat the Xbox 360 and play Crysis 2 in much higher detail, and faster. If its a bit lower (Say £400/$500,$600) You can still do it, just need to turn graphic settings down a tad. But even so, PC gaming is free (On most games) and usually cheaper. So even having a £200/$300 console, You will probably spend less than that buying games for your PC than your Xbox 360. After time you could be spending around £1000/$1500 for games AND your xbox 360. Get where Im going?



For £450 I built a system for a client last week that is able to play every single game currently out on high settings. You don't NEED to spend massive amounts.


----------



## Okedokey (Jul 12, 2011)

PohTayToez said:


> You can't just pop in a pirated game and play it.  XBox DVD drives are set up at the firmware level to not play games from writable discs.  The only way to get by it is by taking apart the XBox, liking the DVD drive to a computer and flashing new firmware on to it.  Even then every so often Microsoft comes out with a new update that will either kill or detect popular custom firmwares and remove them and/or ban your console permanently from Xbox Live.



You can chip them for about 20 bucks, done.


----------



## mihir (Jul 12, 2011)

@Pohtaytoes I know, being an Indian I have seen a lot of mods and piracy being done.


----------



## claptonman (Jul 12, 2011)

Side discussion: In theory, wouldn't be easier to port games from PC to Xbox instead of the other way around, like they usually do? It seems like it would be harder to code a game that would work on a variety of different systems (PC) than it would to code to a specific system. (xbox)

And brilliant post, Aastii.


----------



## Okedokey (Jul 15, 2011)

http://www.techspot.com/news/44693-new-studio-unveils-pc-exclusive-fps-hard-reset.html


----------



## CrazyMike (Jul 15, 2011)

*New to this site and this is the first i see!!*

Well, first off i would like to say I am new to this site. Thought i would join a computer forum so that any problems or questions i have i can take it to you guys to help answer them.

I just cannot believe that this is the first thing i see in the forums. PC vs Xbox? are you serious? I love playing games. I have not only a gaming PC (not the highest of tech but deffinately does it's job), a gaming Laptop (brand new and loving it), a Xbox 360, and a Playstation 3. Now i would concider myself a little... mmm... nerdy i guess you could say. I'm not the smartest or up on all the computer lingo, but i do love my gadgets and love creating powerful machines that are not only fast but high performance too.

To get at the question 'PC vs Xbox' seems to me to be retarded beyond levels. The way i look at it, all councils are computers. These computers are specially designed for a specific reason, high performance in gaming, movies, and lately social networking. In my opinion, when a person goes and buys an Xbox or PS3, they are ultimately buying a branded piece of machine. This can be compared to as a person going out and buying a branded computer such as HP or Asus. Already prebuilt and ready to go, and to make matters worse no choice in hardware or software. Computers on the other hand can be built from scratch. You can put absolutely anything you wish into the computer (given the compatability issue) and install any type of software. 

So when people ask the question 'PC vs Xbox', i really do hope they are not talking about performance or any specific in that aspect. It boggles my mind that people ask this question and don't see that PC's are not even comparable to a council. Not only does a person have their choice in hardware and software, but much more tasks can be achieved with a PC. Need i mention the best words ever "Dedicated Server". 

Not much more can be said about this, but i am sure that some of you will reply in distaste of my message. On to the next stupid posting.


----------



## Okedokey (Jul 15, 2011)

CrazyMike said:


> Well, first off i would like to say I am new to this site. Thought i would join a computer forum so that any problems or questions i have i can take it to you guys to help answer them.
> 
> I just cannot believe that this is the first thing i see in the forums. PC vs Xbox? are you serious? I love playing games. I have not only a gaming PC (not the highest of tech but *deffinately *does it's job), a gaming Laptop (brand new and loving it), a Xbox 360, and a Playstation 3. Now i would *concider *myself a little... mmm... nerdy i guess you could say. I'm not the smartest or up on all the computer lingo, but i do love my gadgets and love creating powerful machines that are not only fast but high performance too.
> 
> ...



Wow, nice way to join a community.

Call those who see it different to you as stupid or retarded.  LOL

Coming from the guy who spells console - "council"  and then many other spelling issues (bolded) LOL   I say it is you who may need special schooling sir.



CrazyMike said:


> Im not the smartest...



agreed.

Its a fair question posed by the OP.  Pull your head in mate, introduce yourself, post your system, get to know people etc before you think you can just call poeple stupid.  What a fitting way to post my 2k post.


----------



## CrazyMike (Jul 15, 2011)

bigfellla said:


> Wow, nice way to join a community.
> 
> Call those who disagree with you as stupid.  LOL
> 
> ...



That was a quick reply. Sorry for the spelling mistake, a lot to say and trying to type fast I totally missed that one. Thank you for pointing that out. As for your opinion that i am calling everyone stupid, your misunderstood me. I was not talking about people. I was talking about the topic. Now this is just my opinion, but the topic to myself seems a little "stupid". Meaning that it's hard for me to see such a one sided answer. It's like asking if a 400lb man and a 4 year old were playing tug a war, who would win? 

Then again this is just my opinion. Sorry if you misconstrude what i was saying and the tone i was saying it. Just confused that people are still asking this question.


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jul 15, 2011)

Your post is not an opinion but, rather, a very undisguised and sad attempt at trolling.

For your benefit Mike.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)


----------



## Okedokey (Jul 15, 2011)

Mike, post your system specs, introduce yourself, read the rules, contribute and then have some opinions.  I am one of the most opinionated people here i reckon, but i wouldn't even come in with that intro


----------



## CrazyMike (Jul 15, 2011)

Wolfeymole said:


> Your post is not an opinion but, rather, a very undisguised and sad attempt at trolling.
> 
> For your benefit Mike.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)



It is my opinion with no attempts to "troll". Just giving my side of the "PC vs Xbox" sir.


----------



## Aastii (Jul 15, 2011)

Even though it is well trodden ground, a lot of topics on a lot of forums are, but they still spark active debate.

Yes, there are pros and cons to each, and there are supporters of both sides, but what you will find in a lot of places is that you will have the average users of consoles, ie. teenage keyboard warriors (or in the case of consoles, mic warriors) shouting "xbox ftw gaystation iz 4 lowbob nubs!!!!!!!111!!1!!1111!!!!".

If you read the thread, you won't find that, you will find mostly constructive arguments and reasons. Yes, there are pros and cons to each, but you can not escape the fact (which you sort of agreed upon) that so far as quality and durability, a PC is better. The only thing a console is better for is convenience, you plug it in and it works without installing anything.

However, that last point is changing as more and more games require installation and as there are so many updates to download and install, so even that is becoming a moot point. Soon you will have consoles that require everything installed, so they will have nothing, other than you can sit on your couch and play, and there are a few mediocre console exclusives


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jul 15, 2011)

Then I would suggest that you offer conjecture based on fact rather than scurrilous inflammatory comments which is also known as Flaming.


----------



## Okedokey (Jul 15, 2011)

Crazy mike have you even read this thread fully?  Your opinion is welcome.  Please start by saying hello, posting your system specs (it matters) and be productive and positive.


----------



## PohTayToez (Jul 15, 2011)

Aastii said:


> There have been more units sold of the Sims games and expansions than the top 5 games of the Xbox 360 and the PS3 combined. Same goes with units of WoW and its expansions.
> 
> Even with expansions taken out, each game, so JUST the sims and JUST vanilla WoW, total sales are more than the top 6 selling Xbox games combined.
> 
> ...



No offence, but these are some weighted statistics that serve as poor examples.  If you're going to compare The Sims to a console game sales you would have to compare it to a whole franchise (as The Sims is a huge franchise) such as Mario or Pokemon, in which case the console side sales would be much greater. 

Also, I'm fairly certain EA would be padding their sales figures with the consoles side sales as well.  Keep in mind The Sims has quite a few games on consoles as well.  



Aastii said:


> Even with expansions taken out, each game, so JUST the sims and JUST vanilla WoW, total sales are more than the top 6 selling Xbox games combined.
> 
> Every day, more people play just WoW and LoL, just two games, than go online on the Xbox.



Also these don't seem quite right, can you cite?

It seems like you're trying to make an argument that PC games outsell consoles games and I don't think that is the case.


----------



## Aastii (Jul 15, 2011)

PohTayToez said:


> No offence, but these are some weighted statistics that serve as poor examples.  If you're going to compare The Sims to a console game sales you would have to compare it to a whole franchise (as The Sims is a huge franchise) such as Mario or Pokemon, in which case the console side sales would be much greater.
> 
> Also, I'm fairly certain EA would be padding their sales figures with the consoles side sales as well.  Keep in mind The Sims has quite a few games on consoles as well.
> 
> ...



As I said, the Nintendo consoles are the only ones that overtake the PC, so Pokemon and Mario don't really work. I will admit they have sold a hell of a lot more than any PC game.

Compare an Xbox franchise though, in fact, the best selling Xbox franchise - Halo.

Including Halo, Halo 2, Halo 3, ODST, Reach, Halo Wars and all map packs/Addons, the Halo franchise has sold ~31 million units

http://www.vgchartz.com/article/4787/halo-3-sells-10-million-copies-worldwide/

http://uk.xbox360.ign.com/articles/104/1045085p1.html

Now compare that to The Sims, so all PC and console games, and all expansions:

http://www.totalvideogames.com/The-Sims-2/news/The-Sims-Surpasses-100-Million-Sales-12542.html

over 100 million, and that is an outdated source, however proves my point even better, because that is when The Sims was 8 years old, not the 10 years old that the Halo games franchise is now.

Even if you were to remove The Sims console sales, the PC sales alone would hugely surpass the Halo sales. This is the biggest selling franchise on each.

I have to go out to work now, but will post regarding play time when I come home, or tomorrow.

Whilst you wait, consider reading:

http://venturebeat.com/2010/03/02/time-spent-playing-video-games-keeps-going-up/

especially the last paragraph


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 19, 2011)

Certain console exclusives I tend to go for, NOT HALO or Gears of War crap.
If a title for XBOX 360 is also available for PC, I use the 360 as a testbed. Certain 360 titles such as GRAW 1 & 2, GHOSTBUSTERS: The Video Game and certain other titles are superior for the console instead of the PC. GRAW I believe was made for console but ported to PC. GHOSTBUSTERS for PC doesn't have online.
Best to do research. I'm only keeping my XBOX 360 for console exclusives and titles which are also for PC which I'd see if I'd enjoy on 360 first. Which I've played both BioShock titles on XBOX 360 and buying both for PC. Already have BioShock though but current pre-built computer can't play it worth a shit.
Pick and choose really. I'm also planning on owning a PS3 and Wii in 2012. But my PC will always have more priority. Just more gaming selection.


----------



## Aastii (Jul 19, 2011)

Why would you get it for console first? The game is cheaper on PC, so even if you end up being disappointed, you haven't spent (or if you don't like a game, wasted) as much, or do you rent/trade in games?


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 19, 2011)

Aastii said:


> Why would you get it for console first? The game is cheaper on PC, so even if you end up being disappointed, you haven't spent (or if you don't like a game, wasted) as much, or do you rent/trade in games?


Current pre-built PC is crap but when new PC is finished I'll be playing more games on it anyway. Some games at GameStop are quite inexpensive. I don't buy all games at launch though.
I also use another method to see if I'll enjoy a game and I can't wait to buy Borderlands - Game of the Year Edition for PC.
Also trade-in sometimes.


----------



## Aastii (Jul 19, 2011)

Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> Current pre-built PC is crap but when new PC is finished I'll be playing more games on it anyway. Some games at GameStop are quite inexpensive. I don't buy all games at launch though.
> I also use another method to see if I'll enjoy a game and I can't wait to buy Borderlands - Game of the Year Edition for PC.
> Also trade-in sometimes.



Do you have a Steam account? If not, I would highly recommend getting one. Even though you can't sell the games on because they get bound to your account, games are so cheap on there if you get the mid week and weekend deals it really doesn't matter. I've got about 80 games in my Steam Library that I've got over 3-4 years, with an average price of about £3 per game. Considering that would normally be about 6 console games, you can see where the value comes in.

Most of them aren't random games either, I've got CoD4, 5 and 6, BF2, Crysis, GTA4, all the Valve games, so they are "major" titles. A lot of the games on there are indie games, but a hell of a lot of those are diamonds in the rough. When a game is on sale for £2 or 3, even if you hate it, it isn't exactly life changing amounts of money that you are that upset to part with, and for all the times that the games surprise you and are great little games, it is worth it


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 19, 2011)

Aastii said:


> Do you have a Steam account? If not, I would highly recommend getting one. Even though you can't sell the games on because they get bound to your account, games are so cheap on there if you get the mid week and weekend deals it really doesn't matter. I've got about 80 games in my Steam Library that I've got over 3-4 years, with an average price of about £3 per game. Considering that would normally be about 6 console games, you can see where the value comes in.
> 
> Most of them aren't random games either, I've got CoD4, 5 and 6, BF2, Crysis, GTA4, all the Valve games, so they are "major" titles. A lot of the games on there are indie games, but a hell of a lot of those are diamonds in the rough. When a game is on sale for £2 or 3, even if you hate it, it isn't exactly life changing amounts of money that you are that upset to part with, and for all the times that the games surprise you and are great little games, it is worth it


I'd rather buy all PC games retail including VALVe's Source titles. Only games on Steam I'd buy are Digital Exclusive and older titles which have better compatiblity with current Windows operating systems.
My XBOX Live/Games for Windows Live/Backloggery name is Drag00n2019 and for Steam it's The_Flash2019. Huge amount of retail titles for PC on my Amazon wishlist.
Just a matter of preference instead of downloading all the time.

EDIT: I do the same sort of price watching for PC games as I have done for DVDs, HD DVDs (not anymore) and Blu-rays.


----------



## PohTayToez (Jul 19, 2011)

Aastii said:


> As I said, the Nintendo consoles are the only ones that overtake the PC, so Pokemon and Mario don't really work. I will admit they have sold a hell of a lot more than any PC game.
> 
> Compare an Xbox franchise though, in fact, the best selling Xbox franchise - Halo.
> 
> ...



You using crazy weighed statistics again that don't really mean anything in this context.  The discussion is not The Sims vs. Halo.  It's silly to compare a four game Microsoft exclusive series with two spin offs to a franchise of around 100 games (including console versions!).  

If you're going to try and justify PC gaming superiority sales statistics are simply not the way to do it.  You can't just write off anything by Nintendo because their sales will disprove your points.  

The way I see it,
PC is basically the only place successful MMORPGs exist, and many of them are stupidly profitable but those are a relative few compared to the entire gaming market.  

Other than the MMORPG cash cow and casual games, other "big" games on PC are only moderately successful and way undersell their console counterparts.  

Sports games are dying on PC.  Steam is the only thing keeping hardcore/enthusiast gaming alive.  

I have nothing against PC gaming but the fact that most publishers/developers are pooring their money into console games would indicate that PC gaming sales are not the majority.


----------

